# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون الطواريء وحماية السلامة العامة لسنة 1997م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قانون الطوارئ وحماية السلامة  
العامة لسنة 1997 
ترتيب المواد 
الفصل الأول 
أحكام تمهيدية 
المادة :
1ـ اسم القانون .
2ـ إلغاء واستثناء .
3ـ تفسير . 
الفصل الثاني 
حالة الطوارئ
4ـ الإعلان .
5ـ سلطات الطوارئ . 
الفصل الثالث 
أحكام عامة
6ـ الإجراءات والمحاكمة .
7ـ العقوبات .
8ـ سلطة إصدار اللوائح . 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قانون الطوارئ وحماية السلامة العامة لسنة 1997 
(30/12/ 1998 ) 
الفصل الأول  
أحكام تمهيدية 
اسم القانون .  
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون " قانون الطوارئ وحماية السلامة العامة لسنة لسنة 1997 " ، ويعمل به بعد تاريخ التوقيع عليه فور إعلان حالة الطوارئ بحدود الإعلان . 
إلغاء واستثناء .  
2ـ يلغى قانون الدفاع عن السودان لسنة 1939 ، ومع ذلك تظل صحيحة وسارية جميع اللوائح والأوامر والإجراءات التي تمت بموجبه إلى أن تلغى أو تعدل . 
تفسير .  
3ـ في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر :
" الإعلان " يقصد به إعلان حالة الطوارئ وفق المادة 210 (1) من دستور جمهورية السودان الانتقالي لسنة 2005 ووفق المادة 4 من هذا القانون 
" السلطة المختصة " يقصد بها رئيس الجمهورية أو الوالي أو من يفوض ،
" المجلس " يقصد به المجلس الوطني . 

الفصل الثاني 
حالة الطوارئ 
الإعلان . 
4ـ (1) يصدر رئيس الجمهورية إعلاناً بحالة الطوارئ في جميع أنحاء السودان , أو في أي جزء أو أجزاء تعرضت لأى من المخاطر الآتية :
(أ‌) الغزو الأجنبى أو الحصار ,
(ب‌) الخطر الحال أو الجسيم الذي يهدد الوحدة الوطنية أو سلامة الوطن أو أي جزء منه , 
(ج‌) الأزمة التي تهدد اقتصاد البلاد ,
(د‌) الحرب أو التمرد أو القتال غير المشروع ,
(و‌) تعطل العمل أو المرافق العامة ,
(ز‌) الكوارث الطبيعية أو المجاعة أو الأوبئة .
(ح‌) أي حالة أخرى تشكل في نظر رئيس الجمهورية تهديدا وشيك الوقوع على السودان أو السلامة العامة أو حياة المجتمع أو جزء عام منه .
(2) وفق أحكام الدستور يعرض كل إعلان على المجلس في مدى ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدوره ليقرر ما يراه بشأنه .
(3) يظل الإعلان سارياً إلى أن ينتهي أجله ويصدر رئيس الجمهورية إعلاناً يلغى بموجبه الإعلان الصادر . 
سلطات الطوارئ .  
5ـ بعد الإعلان ، تمارس السلطة المختصة أياً من السلطات الآتية وذلك في حدود تدابير الطوارئ : 
(أ‌) دخول أي مباني , أو تفتيشها أو تفتيش الأشخاص ,
(ب‌) فرض الرقابة على إي ممتلكات أو منشآت ,
(ج) النزع والاستيلاء وفق حاجة الطوارئ على الأرض أو العقار أو المحال أو السلع أو الأموال أو الأشياء بتعويض عادل وناجز ،
(د) الحجز على الأموال والمحال والسلع والأشياء التي يشتبه بأنها موضوع مخالفة للقانون , وذلك حتى يتم التحري أو المحاكمة ,
(هـ) حظر أو تنظيم حركة الأشخاص أو نشاطهم أو حركة الأشياء أو وسائل النقل والاتصال في إي منطقة أو زمان ,
(و) تنظيم إنتاج السلع أو أداء خدمات أو نقل السلع أو الأشياء أو تخزينها , وتحديد الأسعار ونظم التعامل ,
(ز) تكليف الأشخاص بأي خدمة تقتضيها حاجات الطوارئ مع حفظ حق الأجر عليها ,
(ح) اعتقال الأشخاص الذين يشتبه في اشتراكهم في جريمة تتصل بالإعلان ,
(ط) أي صلاحيات أخرى يراها رئيس الجمهورية ضرورية . 
الفصل الثالث 
أحكام عامة 
الإجراءات والمحاكمة .  
6ـ (1) تطبق أحكام القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991, على الأفعال التي ترتكب مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح والأوامر الصادرة بموجبه , ما لم تكن أحكامه متعارضة مع هذا القانون واللوائح والأوامر الصادرة بموجبه .
(2) يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أو من يفوضه بالتشاور مع رئيس القضاء أن يشكل محاكم خاصة ابتدائية واستئنافية لمحاكمة أي متهم تحت هذا القانون , وان يحدد الإجراءات التي تتبع في المحاكمة .
(3) يجوز للسلطة المختصة بعد التشاور مع وزير العدل ووزير الداخلية إنشاء نيابات خاصة للتحري والتحقيق وفق أحكام هذا القانون . 
العقوبات .  
7ـ (1) يعاقب كل شخص يرتكب مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو اللوائح أو الأوامر الصادرة بموجبه أو الأوامر الصـادرة من السلطة المختصة بالسجن أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معاً. 
(2) في غير الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد يجوز للمحكمة الخاصة إصدار عقوبات إضافية بالسجن أو الغرامة أو المصادرة أيضاً في الجرائم المعاقب عليها في القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991 مما يتصل بأحوال إعلان الطوارئ . 
سلطة إصدار اللوائح .  
8ـ (1) يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر اللوائح والأوامر التي يراها ضرورية لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .
(2) يجوز للسلطة المختصة أن تصدر الأوامر اللازمة للقيام بمهامها وفق أحكام هذا القانون .
*

----------

